# Peak Rider 2 - Advanced Dynamics Processor. Like 5 plugins in one! (VST, AU, AAX, PC RTAS)



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 12, 2017)

*PEAK RIDER 2 - NOW AVAILABLE!*

Impact Soundworks has released *Peak Rider 2*, a super versatile tool for mixing, production, and sound design that builds on the incredibly unique design of the original Peak Rider plugin!

This is really like having 5 (or more) processors in one, capable of everything from multiband transient design to gating, de-essing, vocal riding, gain-compensating EQ and much more.







Overview

Going far beyond basic compression and limiting, *Peak Rider 2* is an all-in-one dynamics processor that can totally reshape both the dynamics and frequency curve of any audio content. At its core, the plugin takes a *sidechain signal* - which can be a copy of the main signal, an external input, OR an internally generated tone - and creates a peak envelope, which can then be matched, added, subtracted, and otherwise manipulated for all kinds of interesting and useful effects.






EQ Mode - New in Version 2

*EQ Mode* is a surgical parametric EQ with up to 12 bands / 6 band modes (bell, lo-cut, etc) ideal for precision frequency shaping. But what truly makes this mode special is that the *MIX* knob acts as a gain compensator for your EQ changes. At 100% mix, even the steepest cuts and boosts will be matched to the dynamics of the original signal, keeping the overall volume the same!






Internal Sidechain Synth - New in Version 2

In V1, Peak Rider could use an external sidechain to control the main input, OR it could simply process the main input based on its own peaks. In PR2, we've added an *internal sidechain generator* - a pure sine tone or pink noise spectrum - both of which can be mixed and equalized to taste. These tools allow you to set a *precise volume level and frequency curve* used to match or process your main signal.

For example, if you need to tame an unruly vocal part, simple generate a sine tone at the desired volume level and, with *EXACT* mode, the vocal will adjust to match that consistent volume level. The range of this processing can be adjusted with the Range and Mix knobs, and the envelope response adjusted as well.

Full Manual

There is so much more to *Peak Rider 2* - too much to write in just one post! - and if you want to get into all the technical details, we have an exhaustive manual covering all the features and functions.

Download the manual here.

*6 Useful Applications*



*Plugin Tutorial*



Key Features
* Lightweight, super versatile dynamics and frequency processor
* 5 processing modes: exact, noboost, duck, expand, EQ
* Wide and multiband processing
* Internal tone generation (sine, pink noise)
* Adjustable sidechain EQ with 6 to 24db/oct slope and optional linear phase mode
* Link/Split stereo processing
* L/R or M/S stereo detection
* Three envelope detection modes: peak, RMS, smooth (look-ahead)
* Adjustable per-band envelope detection (attack, decay, transient/lookahead)

Changes from V1
* AAX/RTAS Compatibility
* EQ Mode
* Smoother parameter automation
* Informative GUI metering
* SC Input Processor (EQ, volume, gain)
* SC signal generator
* RMS algorithm overhaul
* New presets
* Undo/Redo buttons
* Preset cycling buttons
* Updated registration hardware encoding

Formats
* VST2, VST3 PC, Mac, 32/64bit
* Mac AU
* PC / Mac AAX
* PC RTAS

Availability
* MSRP *$99*
* $10 upgrade for Peak Rider 1 users
* Available Now! Click Here


----------



## j_kranz (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks very impressive, nice work on this Andrew!


----------



## catsass (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks great. I'm looking forward to the upgrade.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 13, 2017)

Peak Rider 2 has landed! :D

This really is a cool plugin - as I mention in the video, there are a lot of times (particularly with vocals) that I end up having to use lots of different tools to tame a part. PR2 makes it so easy to keep things like vocals in line. Between the internal sidechain and gain-compensating EQ mode it's just a dream for mixing.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all, we've updated Peak Rider 2 to version 2.1.5 (it released as version 2.1.3) - this fixes some crash issues in certain DAWs when used in mono mode (Logic, PT) and also some occasional registration issues on PC. You can simply re-download the plugin from your purchases, whether you have the full or demo version!


----------



## catsass (Apr 18, 2017)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 18, 2017)

But can it put a banging donk on it?


----------



## Vastman (Apr 20, 2017)

Excellent work, Andrew...huge implications for mixing time and wonderful tweaking. This IS my next purchase...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 8, 2017)

Hi all, we now have a new tutorial video courtesy of Reuben Cornell that shows exactly how this plugin works and how to use it! If you're not clear on the basic operations, you'll learn that in <7 minutes!


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 9, 2017)

Looks great Andrew, congrats!


----------



## galactic orange (May 9, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> * SC signal generator


Brilliant that this plug-in can do so much. Looks and sounds great. Definitely on my buy list. Then again, just about everything coming out from Impact Soundworks these days is on the list. haha


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 2, 2018)

Wasn't there a tutorial somewhere in which peak rider 2 was used to do some sound design on walla by sidechaining single recordings so that the effect of a crowd shouting the words of that single recording was achieved?
or am I confusing peak rider with something else?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 2, 2018)

If that video exists, we did not make it!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 2, 2018)

ok, I indeed mixed that up with a different Envelope substitution, manipulation and mutilation plugin. In that video he showed how to apply spectral envelope shaping on a large crowd recording to line up with more intimate recordings. This actually was a nice layer for getting a large crowd chanting.

...Seems perfectly doable with Peak Rider 2 - I should try that


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone using this? Seems like a great plugin for handling volume jumps with solo instruments. It's on sale atm.


----------

